# june grass report



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

went to the beach yesterday and there was virtually none :thumbup: im excited. ima check one more time. if its not there one more time its sharkin season


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

give it a check and toss a couple lines out and see how they come back and let us know! im ready to get out on the beach, last few months have been killing me, even the sound side of chicken bone was leaving some green/brown slime up the whole line all the way up until the last time i went a week ago, and the surf side has just been a joke.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea thats what i did yesterday and had hardly any on it. so ima go check thursday and if there is none there im goin shark fishin friday and saturday night. your welcome to bring a super rod and join


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

my trucks out of commission right now, but PM me when youre going if the grass is clear and ill def try to make it out with a buddy if i can ive been trying to find some new fishing buddies it always helps to have a couple people so when it comes time to land one theres a few more hands to help each other out, nothing worse than having a nice one all the way to the beach and having to try to balance rod and tailroping alone and losing a catch... or rod... or hand lol


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I went out last weekend and didnt run into any june grass and that was just inside the pass. Got a nice 5 ft blackie while i was at it too. Good luck this weekend jdhkingfisher.


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

Navarre is full of it yesterday. 8-30


----------



## FlatsAssassin (Apr 9, 2010)

good to go over here on NAS.. No June grass!!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im so glad its all gone. its all in navarre now lol


----------



## CJKatfish (Sep 5, 2010)

Still thick under Navarre Pier but clears up as you go toward Pensacola. Some folks wading 25m in or so to get past it.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

It's still here in Ft. Walton and Destin.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea its back and heavy in pensacola but clears out past the bar


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i was out at pensacola beach with two of my nephews by casino beach today at noonish, had a few drinks at the hilton and went for a swim, a few little bits here and there about marble sized and really spread apart, not very much at all except where there was a really really light outgoing current. saw LOTS of glass minnows and lys, and LOTS AND LOTS of 6 to 8 inch pomps just outside the inside bar in big schools, even saw what looked like a couple spanish shooting through about 4 feet of water cutting the schools in half

hopefully will be like that all week. didnt have a rod with me today, would have been nice.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im about ready for the winter time to come so the sharks move in super close. now that i got that kayak nothing is stopping me lol


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

well hopefully the water out at the beach will be as clean as it was where i was at yesterday for the rest of the week, then maybe some baits can be dropped out there without worrying about all that gunk on the line


----------



## reel thang1 (May 3, 2010)

*Green Slim*

Wednesday September 8th afternoon. All the way from Navarre to P-Beach. Nowhere to fish from the beach. Every year it gets worse.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dang looks like ima try the pass this weekend then.


----------

